# Types of loneliness



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This trip has been an eye opener on a number of subjects. The big one has been the lonely alone verses lonely among others. The second one is much much easier to deal with. I've very rarely been able to experience being lonely but around other people as I usually live in very remote areas.

Being in a bustling beach resort town at present, I am not completely alone unless I go to some effort to be. There are always other people around. So while I am walking alone on the beach....I am not alone as there are other people around. Here I am able to at least exchange a smile with someone every day. It is amazing what a difference such a small thing makes! 

On my farm where I cannot see and very rarely hear neighbors(shooting, so it's a good ways away) I am completely alone. Visitors are very rare since I have such a tiny house. It is more comfortable for me to go visit friends at their place.

I do find that I crave alone time and need a certain amount of it and will generally retreat to my apartment and read for an hour or two with the blinds closed.

I keep coming back to the bible verse about it not being good for man(or woman) to be alone. I know that some of you are content to be alone, but I wonder how many of you that feel that way work a job off of the farm and therefore interact with people regularly? Have kids still in the house? Are you absolutely and completely alone or do you interact with others a great deal?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Been both ways, Tex, and being alone and apart from others is pure hell for me. I'm a herd animal, so I prefer being around people, but living out in the country made that pretty rare. Then my wife died---and I really got the lonesomes.

As for quiet time, we all need a little of that.

PS: Bat those long eyelashes at some of the men on the beach and see what happens.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I went somewhere Tuesday afternoon. Nowhere since,not talked to anyone. I talk to the dog and he ALWAYS agrees with me!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I go out, around once a month, in the 3rd week, between Wed and Sat. I get paid then, and so go out and get grocerys, ect, and go to either DD or X to play cards, and catch up on TV shows I cant get here. All X does is watch TV, and she can save shows. Hers is a handy but TIGHT place for us to play Pitch with 6 people using 2 decks.
After that, Its just church twice a week for 2 hours ea therebouts with around 6 t0 10 people.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The lonliness I have now, if one can call it that, sure beats the lonliness I had when I was married, if you can call it that lol.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually FBB you bring up the very point I was hoping someone would make.

I have seen time after time where folks on this forum will tell someone how they are better off alone. How they are happier alone. I think this is a mistake in terminology. I think the actual meaning is that they are happier not being married to someone that makes them miserable.

I'm a very literal person. After seeing this advice being given again and again....I kept wondering what was wrong with me! Why couldn't I achieve this happiness y'all were referring to?! I think it is because I was taking it literally. 

I've also seen the advice given many times that a person has to become happy being by themselves. If I may, I'd like to suggest a correction to this one as well. A person needs to become comfortable in their own skin. Also sometimes I think this refers to giving themselves some time to mourn the passing of the old relationship before jumping into a new one. There is nothing particularly virtuous about solitude.

Possibly we should stop and reflect and make sure that our meanings are clear. Sometimes we increase someone else's burdens with our 'good intentions'.


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a drifter. I drift from group to group and place to place. I experience bouts of extreme depression from the loneliness in between groups and living situations. When I am in a group I stay on the outskirts, contacting 1 or 2 people at a time and rarely make my way towards the center. I'm still trying to shake my soldier mentality so I can function socially again, but I'm so used to watching out for threats that I almost prefer the lack of deep connections with people. It's almost like I can label them friendly, hostile, or neutral and switch between the categories without the emotional baggage associated with such transitions. 

I prefer to be alone when I am with people and prefer to be with people when I am alone. 

At least I know my malfunction, lol!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I went to Florida at the beginning of Jan.
Landed at 9 am Sunday. 
Met my son's high school coach (who lives there w his wife and kids and is a real estate agent) and we went to the restaurant where I will work (for an interview). Took a boat out for a quick spin, and then he took me back to my room.

I ate dinner, alone.......and I hated it.
Yes there were people around me, but not with me.....and I felt very 'detached'; weird.
I went to the beach and laid out, and walked up and down the shore.....I did not like that at all. I was surrounded by folks........but I again, felt detached. It was so weird.

I liked my 'alone' time in my room before I went to bed ( I could watch whatever I wanted on TV without anyone ragging on me about what I was watching.

I liked my morning coffee and treat on the patio (in the sun) by myself.

I got used to being on the beach by myself....I'd prefer the kids be there, or someone 'special' to share that moment with......but day 2-3 were WAY better than day 1.

I still have kids at home, so I am not on my own.
I am a bartender so I get PLENTY of social interaction!

When I move down there, I am going to rent a condo / home, in a neighborhood.
That way I can determine if (1) I hate being that close to people (2) I enjoy being that close to people.
Right now, I am pretty isolated.......we live out in the boonies
And "my dreams" that were wrapped around this house and property are no long a reality.....so I need to adjust.
Hope that helps?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"Right now, I am pretty isolated.......WE live out in the boonies"



You'll do fine Laura.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Well we are pretty isolated. About 35 minutes from closest town or store. Now I'm married with two children. But we all get lonely for social interaction. After about a week or so on the farm we have to run to town to see the lights and people to make sure they are all there still. Lol It's not good for us to be alone. We are built with the senses and emotions of social beings. We may want alone time for a time, but NEED time with others or we crack up.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> And "my dreams" that were wrapped around this house and property are no long a reality.....so I need to adjust.
> Hope that helps?


Another great point to ponder! I see this quite a bit on this forum. As life circumstances change so do our goals. It's odd that you can want something for so very long, but as our circumstances change, so do we.

I never thought I'd want anything more than to have my part of the family ranch. Now I have it.....and I really don't want it. I'm sure a lot of folks will think I'm crazy(yes I know there are those of you that have thought that for a while now). The land is gorgeous, potentially very productive and I have sentimental attachment to it. 

Reality is that it is too big. I just can't see to it. It is too isolating. I am going to continue to have family conflicts because of it. I have a pretty substantial financial burden paying taxes and trying to do minimal maintenance. I am beginning to hate it there. Just a little change of circumstances would change all of that. I try to keep this in mind when making big decisions.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tex, that's why when I sell this place, I am going to rent here in IN until June, and I am trying to find a place 'in town'......I've been out here 11 years, and I am ready to move closer to civilization. 

I can live among people for a while, and if I hate it......then I know to start looking for 'space' 

I'm not 25 anymore and I am ready to take some 'risks'......so I don't look back and say "man I wish I would have ________"

ETA: Tex, my greatest fear was that I would become this bitter jaded old bitty that no one wants to be around. I am finding, by the Grace of God, that all that 'life' has dumped on me.......I am not hard hearted. I still have compassion, still can be tender hearted, still can empathize with others going thru a rough spot. I can still smile, laugh, and have hope.

Letting go of this house / property and ALL the dreams that went along with it was SO hard........
But once I did (mentally, and soon, physically) I could breathe.

There are a lot of unknowns, and I sure would rather have a good man by my side than to do it alone.......but I'm not hiding in a closet anymore.
Sit down and decide what you want the next 10 years of your life to look like.
Cut out everything that raises your blood pressure.....
It's amazing how good the air is when you do!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

TxMex, maybe the problem is that you're seeing the forrest and not the tree. 

I know that feeling of, "Ok, I got what I wanted. Now, what do I DO with it?"

Rethink what you thought you'd do with it. Pretend you have 20 acres (or however small amount) and plan what you'd do with that, work with that, and put the remainder "aside" and only do what you MUST (maintinence) with that.

Mon...PS...and continue applying "water therapy" in Mexico as needed!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never defined "aloneness" as synonymous with 'loneliness". I'm rarely, if ever, lonely while alone...but can feel quite lonely in a crowd. I very much enjoy being with persons I care about...yet crave more solitude than does the average person.

That said...I am finding my changed circumstances has up-ended my priorities. Most of my plans/dreams were for doing things with my husband. Without him, I have no interest in those things. I'm at square-one deciding what I want now. Sometimes I feel much like a kid who's graduating high-school...and everybody asks what you want to do. Who the heck knows that...? LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

BlueJeans said:


> I've never defined "aloneness" as synonymous with 'loneliness". I'm rarely, if ever, lonely while alone...but can feel quite lonely in a crowd. I very much enjoy being with persons I care about...yet crave more solitude than does the average person.
> 
> That said...I am finding my changed circumstances has up-ended my priorities. Most of my plans/dreams were for doing things with my husband. Without him, I have no interest in those things. * I'm at square-one deciding what I want now. Sometimes I feel much like a kid who's graduating high-school...and everybody asks what you want to do.* Who the heck knows that...? LOL


OMGOSH THAT IS AN AMAZING WAY TO LOOK AT THIS!!!

I know what I want to be when I 'Grow up"!!!!!!

I will own my own restaurant / bar!
I will own my own home, so the kids will always have a 'home base'!
I will be at peace, free of negative, and full of energy!!!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

How exciting that you KNOW what you want to be when you grow up !!! 

This gives me hope that I will, at some point, know too !!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I wonder how much family-of-origin has to do with our perceptions in this regard?

I was an "only child," so I grew up being by myself a great deal, and I can't recall ever feeling "lonely." I enjoy being around people, of course, but their absence doesn't bother me, either. I also never had children, so I never had that kind of close bond where you spend 24 hours a day in someone's company. 

I can see where someone who grew up in a bustling household, or had a family of their own, might find solitude uncomfortable, but for me, it seems to be my default setting! Weird, huh?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree! That was a great way to put it! 

I am at that place too. What the heck do I do with me? I retired very young and don't really have the patience to deal with the general public any more, so I'm probably not going to go back to work. No children, which means no grandchildren to keep me busy. The last family member I had that I was at all close to just died. It's just me and my little old mini schnauzer. I just don't have much direction or drive in my life right now.

LOL...guess I could do that old standby of traveling until I figure out what I want to do when I grow up  :thumb:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> I wonder how much family-of-origin has to do with our perceptions in this regard?
> 
> I was an "only child," so I grew up being by myself a great deal, and I can't recall ever feeling "lonely." I enjoy being around people, of course, but their absence doesn't bother me, either. I also never had children, so I never had that kind of close bond where you spend 24 hours a day in someone's company.
> 
> I can see where someone who grew up in a bustling household, or had a family of their own, might find solitude uncomfortable, but for me, it seems to be my default setting! Weird, huh?


Actually this makes perfect sense! 

I'm currently in Mexico and am being constantly reminded of the differences in culture. There is no sense of personal space. People here feel more comfortable when they are touching other people. LOL....perhaps people keep crowding me as a showing of sympathy since I am by myself! I have a Mexican friend that literally cannot be by herself. She simply cannot handle physically being alone.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I am very content alone. I do have a job, so I still interact with the same 5 or 6 people weekly. Growing up, I learned to escape the house and enjoy the time with my dog or at the local stable. Guess that hasn't changed, still enjoy my dogs and my horse.

I don't need to be surrounded by people 24/7. I have a friend that I travel with and that makes the trips more fun (unless she is grumpy). I miss having someone to work with it, things get done faster and easier. But besides work, I am usually alone and that is ok.

Life changed in 2006 with the slip of poor surgeon's hand. Breeding and breaking horses wasn't going to happen anymore. Grass fed cattle was a thing in the past. Long walks in the ravines of the state park weren't going to happen anymore. The people that I used to hang with were no longer someone I wanted to be with because I couldn't do it anymore. I was president of the state breed association for my horse breed and treasurer of the local dog club, I don't even belong to either one now. 

Been trying to reinvent myself and haven't figured it all out yet. Too young for a rocking chair on the front porch. Don't want to give up horses, even if it just feed and mucking now. Went to the sale yesterday, looking for something a little smaller to keep my last mare company. 

They are dangling a 5 year buyout in front of us and if that happens life will change again. Will have to figure that out when it happens. I will say that when the little neighbor girl joins me for chores, my day does get better. She is the grandchild that I will never have and I will enjoy her while I can.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

I grew up an only child. I spent most of my time at my grandparent house, which was quiet. An acre and a half cleared with woods on two sides and hedges blocking sight of the road and the old people home on the other side. And between the neighbors house and ours was a stand of pine trees. I played by myself out in the woods, in the yard or in the house 99.9% of the time. I spent a lot of time pretending and I still have that capability to make tasks entertaining to me that are extremely boring.

I spent my older childhood living with my mom. I wasn't allowed to have people over and it was rare that I went to spend time with friends, so I never made close relations. At times I feel almost jealous of those that do, but you can't miss what you never had.

As a younger adult I moved to a different state and still stayed pretty much to myself while going in and out of relationships. Those friends I had in high-schools faded and disappeared. 

I work with people, but there are days I don't talk to anyone at work. When I have to go grocery shopping I want in and out, because its uncomfortable. I also have allergies to perfumes and colognes, which doesn't help any. Then come home and my daughter is busy pretending by herself and my mom is doing her thing. It sometimes feels lonely at home, because I miss the physical and emotional interaction of being in a relationship. You know coming home getting a hug 
, kiss, an I love you and how are you type thing. Someone who appreciates things you do. Heck someone who irritates you and picks on you anything. Lol

Living with my mom I once again have to live with her rules, which means no one over and being grilled if I am out. I went right back into the tract of friends are acquaintance they can't come over I can't visit. 

For me being alone isn't so much of a problem, but the feeling of not having the freedom to decide to do things I want. Like if I want to have someone over I can or visit someone. That in its self makes me feel lonely, because in all honesty since I am used to being alone if I had my own place that someone visiting or me visiting someone would be rare.

I so however know I need to get my own place so my daughter socializes more, because I don't want her to grow up with social anxiety.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah-HA...I like the term "reinventing myself". That's what I'm trying. 

Blessed with a wonderful family...kids and grandkids...who live nearby and we get along amazingly well...I have NO complaints whatsoever.

It's just that we have family-units...and don't butt-in to each others business. Now that I'm a Unit-of-One...I want to continue staying OUT of my kids' business. I am Mom and Grandma, which I know how to do well. I'm just trying to discover who *I* am and what I want to do. It's just "different"...

I refuse to devolve into a pathetic old granny who lives only through her kids/grandkids....to be worried about, seen to, kept company, etc. :yuck:


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

I am like littlebitfarm spending time with animals is relaxing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

BlueJeans said:


> ....I'm just trying to discover who *I* am and what I want to do. It's just "different"...
> 
> I refuse to devolve into a pathetic old granny who lives only through her kids/grandkids....to be worried about, seen to, kept company, etc. :yuck:....


I was talking to someone once, explaining to them that I was not the same person I was while my huband was alive, nor was I the same woman I was while raising my child. As time passed, who I was changed. I can't go back to who I was, and am unsure about moving forward and which way to go.

I think that sometimes, like diving off a boat into the middle of the lake on a moonless night, you just need to paddle in place for a while before you commit to a direction.

And that is ALL RIGHT!

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Usually I'm fine being alone. Just talking to the cashier at the grocery store once in a while is enough contact most of the time.

I do feel lonely when I would like company to do something and don't know anyone to call. Or when I would like to take a trip.

But the worse just happened. I had a medical scare late at night. Being alone and scared is not good.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you alright?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> But the worse just happened. I had a medical scare late at night. Being alone and scared is not good.


Moon river, you are not alone, you live isolated. You have many real friends in here. You are quick to share with us the good things, now is the time to share the worry. when I write this it is night in the states. I wish you all a very good morning


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> But the worse just happened. I had a medical scare late at night. Being alone and scared is not good.


Hope you are ok!

This is a big reason I keep thinking about moving to Mexico. I can at least hire people to help me when I am sick or can't do for myself. Good luck doing that in the US! It is really scary getting older and knowing I don't have anyone to depend on.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

May I offer a different way of looking at things? Instead of looking for a person as a potential partner, look for people that you would like to have as friends. I have started doing this a couple of months ago and suddenly I have female friends everywhere! LOLOL

I'm not sure what the difference is but wow, I suddenly have more female friends than I have time to hang with! Perhaps I'm putting off a different "vibe", perhaps i'm just more approachable, perhaps it's just my turn , i honestly have no idea, but I seem to be very popular at the moment! At any rate, I could see the possibility of cultivating one of these friendships into something much more. Not saying I have one in mind because as I said I'm not in that mode at this time. But, It's nice to have friends to do stuff with!!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with your vantage-point, DIM. Friendship is my priority...and only one for now...perhaps forever. I don't find a vibe of "desperation" attractive in anyone.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually I wasn't really thinking about dating or such with this thread. Literally comparing types of 'alone' and hoping to get people to think about that before they make big wide sweeping statements. One person's alone would be another persons around people all the time but single.

You may live by yourself in your house, but if you are around other folks regularly...as I know you are DIM...you are alone very little. Many of the folks that expound upon how much happier they are 'alone' still have kids at home, or have supportive family members they interact with regularly and aren't actually alone.....they are simply without a mate at the current time.

It was very frustrating/depressing to me, and I thought a short coming of mine, that I was not happy alone. After all....all y'all keep talking about how much better off/happier/wonderful it is to be alone. Turns out I now realize I was actually alone, as in all by myself all the time....whereas y'all were referring to being single.

Just trying to bring a bit of clarity and possibly some compassion to future discussions.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

There is alone and there is too much alone!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Amanda, I know you are a very friendly person, and you have likely never met a stranger. I would suggest that you follow up with some of the people you have met in the last year. Even with only your bee sales, and classes, your internet site, some of the folks at your work out place and such, you know a lot of people!! Stop to think about the ones you clicked the best with, I think you'd be just fine if you just cultivated some of your friendships, you really are a friendly person. Did I mention your friendly! LOLOL I always look forward to hearing from you. I'm sure others do as well. 

Enjoy your VACA, I'm still fixing broken pipes from the last storm..... :facepalm:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

BlueJeans said:


> Are you alright?





reneedarley said:


> Moon river, you are not alone, you live isolated. You have many real friends in here. You are quick to share with us the good things, now is the time to share the worry. when I write this it is night in the states. I wish you all a very good morning





TxMex said:


> Hope you are ok!
> 
> This is a big reason I keep thinking about moving to Mexico. I can at least hire people to help me when I am sick or can't do for myself. Good luck doing that in the US! It is really scary getting older and knowing I don't have anyone to depend on.


I should have worded that a little more carefully. I'm alive and reasonable well.

My BP suddenly spiked extremely high - stroke level. Higher than in Oct when I went to ER. About 11 pm I had to decide if another trip to ER was in order. I decided to take more meds and wait an hour and see if bp came down at all. It came down a little after an hour and a little more after 2 hours, so I just stayed in bed for the night.

Next day I went to urgent care and they really didn't help me because bp was back to normal. Finally received return call from my PCP. No real help.

That night bp did it again and the next night it did it again. I finally worked out with my pcp a plan to move some of my meds to late afternoon, about an hour before my BP seemed to start going up. It seemed to me that the primary med that is supposed to be a 24 hour med was only lasting about 10 hours.

Last night was OK. I took a lot of meds around 5 pm and by 7 pm saw bp start to go down. This headed off the big increase I had seen the 3 previous nights.

Now to figure out what is causing it. Saw doc today and had ekg and blood and urine tests. I'm not very hopeful they will show anything.

The reason I had made the comment in this thread is because I really felt lonely at that point in time. Just having someone to be comforting and offer to drive me to ER and wait with me would have meant the world. I'm very independent, so this was a fairly new experience for me. Being vulnerable is scary.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It is very scary! Hugs!!!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

sorry wrong thread....


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure I've ever been alone more than a few hours in my whole life. I went from home with mom, dad and 3 sisters to married & then had five kids.
Two kids got married and moved out, then the hubby ran off, then two more kids moved out and me and the youngest had to move back in with mom & dad. One of my sisters and her hubby live there too. I have no idea how well I would cope if I actually had to live alone.

Now Lonely ya. Frequently. My whole life. 

I'm 50 years old and I feel like I'm starting all over again.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TxMex said:


> Actually I wasn't really thinking about dating or such with this thread. Literally comparing types of 'alone' and hoping to get people to think about that before they make big wide sweeping statements. One person's alone would be another persons around people all the time but single.
> 
> You may live by yourself in your house, but if you are around other folks regularly...as I know you are DIM...you are alone very little. Many of the folks that expound upon how* much happier *they are 'alone' still have kids at home, or have supportive family members they interact with regularly and aren't actually alone.....they are simply without a mate at the current time.


Alone as in no one else around? I do not experience that often.
Kids at home, kids friends over, and I am a bartender....so.....being "alone" as in "all by myself w no one else around" is something that rarely happens to me.

I am MUCH happier/ at peace since I stopped the abuse cycle.
The word for that would be "partner-less". 
I no longer am legally bound to another person, NOR I am physically, emotionally or mentally bound to that person. 
They are no longer responsible for me, nor am I responsible for them.
IMHO that word is "single".
I am now, my own, I am an individual.
I am now 100% responsible for me, my life and my outcomes.
I am not 'alone' in this aspect: I am divorced. I am single. I am now my own individual.




> It was very frustrating/depressing to me, and I thought a short coming of mine, that I was not happy alone.
> After all....all y'all keep talking about how much better off/happier/wonderful it is to be alone.
> Turns out I now realize I was actually alone, as in all by myself all the time....whereas y'all were referring to being single.


I do not like the idea of being 'isolated'.
I do like to be alone after work (the drive home) so I can turn off all the noise and gear down.
I do NOT like to eat meals alone.

I am better off / happier / wonderful / peaceful / hopeful / not afraid / daring / ready to take risks / happier.........now that the abuse cycle has been broken. 
Again, I am not "alone" because I have kids in the home, but I am no longer married / one with someone. I am on my own.
And I will live longer (God willing) because of it.
Never ever not once ever do I miss the abuse. I would rather be isolated, alone, by myself, eating worms than to go back to the abuse.




> Just trying to bring a bit of clarity and possibly some compassion to future discussions.


I am truly, never alone.
My Creator, Savior, are always with me, and that has brought me unfathomable comfort.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> I'm 50 years old and I feel like I'm starting all over again.


My dad always said "life begins at 50".
I didn't realize how prophetic those words were........
I'm grabbing that bull by the horns, and I'm gonna make STEAK out of it!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> The reason I had made the comment in this thread is because I really felt lonely at that point in time. Just having someone to be comforting and offer to drive me to ER and wait with me would have meant the world. I'm very independent, so this was a fairly new experience for me. Being vulnerable is scary.


Having been single on and off throughout life, and not having any family to speak of these past 15 or so years, one thing that has struck me is that it's important to cultivate friendships and to have a few people that you can rely on.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Having been single on and off throughout life, and not having any family to speak of these past 15 or so years, one thing that has struck me is that it's important to cultivate friendships and to have a few people that you can rely on.


amen!!!

DD normally takes me in to Dallas to the docs as she wants to hear what is said and she pays more attention than I do. Hears better too. However, she is a teacher and can only go so many times. A young friend took me to oncologist last trip for blood work, and will be taking me in the end of the week for a chemo treatment. This man is a workaholic, but is willling to take me to cancer center and pick me up afterwards. ( No one wants me driving in Dallas, and I haven't since breaking both legs) I couldn't do without my young friends and their kids. Since I broke my legs nigh on to four years ago, I've picked up 6 or 8 young friends, and their kids, probably 10 0r 12 rough count, all call me Grandpap, same as my own grandkids do. Mighty comforting!
Ed


----------

